# Red Solo Cup



## wvdawg (Dec 17, 2011)

Our little impromptu deer camp tree - Eat your heart out Charlie Brown!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 17, 2011)

Purty Kewl!


----------



## RNC (Dec 17, 2011)

gotta love it


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 17, 2011)

They need to add this photo to the video, or better yet, as the CD cover!   love it !


----------



## sgtgacop (Dec 18, 2011)

Toby Keith would be proud.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 18, 2011)

Jolly little tree,beer can tabs are my favorite.Dawg,you da man.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome! Only thing missing is a link to the song! 

And as noted, Toby would be proud.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 18, 2011)

Great deer camp decoration.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought you'd like it!  Old TK is making a fortune from that little plastic cup!  Thanks ya'll.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 18, 2011)

Now that is cool!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Now that is cool!  Merry Christmas!



Thanks Rip - wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas too!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2011)

good thinkin dawg!that is a catchy little tune!


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it had a few more decorations later on after the camera was stashed!


----------



## willie (Jan 3, 2012)

That was so cool.


----------

